# Grand final week(Pro tips/strategies)



## Lssnlrnt (Aug 6, 2016)

*Hey good honest, down to earth partners, please help our new drivers to earn maximum with your pro tips and tricks for grand finale week.*


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

All will be revealed on Thursday night

Luv

Sara


----------



## Lssnlrnt (Aug 6, 2016)

Lets start from ux driver, if we can!


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

This is just for drivers in melbourne right? it has no relevance to drivers in other states where there i not grand final on.


----------



## adl_driver (Sep 26, 2016)

PerthMercdriver said:


> This is just for drivers in melbourne right? it has no relevance to drivers in other states where there i not grand final on.


People usually gather together to watch the finals - whether it be a BBQ or at the pub, it will have 2 peak busy periods - between 12-2ish(AEST) and then from 6 onwards like a usual Saturday night, except a lot busier with everyone celebrating or wanting to continue drinking.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

Lssnlrnt said:


> *Hey good honest, down to earth partners, please help our new drivers to earn maximum with your pro tips and tricks for grand finale week.*


Make sure you have vomit bags whether your team wins or not just another excuse to drink more for pax.
Make sure pax are aware of surge pricing otherwise your rating will cop it.
Don't take any pax that can't stand up straight, leave that to canaries.


----------



## .66298 (Jul 25, 2016)

Make sure you pretend to support the team the pax are supporting. Instant 5* even if you dont follow the team or sport.


----------

